# we've seen fiberglass...



## chevys4life (Jul 10, 2005)

post custom dashes made from metal


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## chevys4life (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Jan 12 2009, 06:10 AM~12677912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice loving it!!!!


----------



## taino (Dec 30, 2008)

dude


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

Thats RIGHT....... CENTERAL FLORIDA.. NICE WORK FELLAS...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Jan 12 2009, 06:10 AM~12677912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Jan 12 2009, 09:10 AM~12677912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is a coupe right? cant wait to see this ride


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 13 2009, 02:06 AM~12687950
> *this is a coupe right? cant wait to see this ride
> *


its a toyota mini truck


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

im tryin to get the rest of the pics with the gauges an all


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Feb 26 2009, 09:29 PM~13123961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice homie but u missin chrome ac vents i sell them too :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Feb 26 2009, 09:29 PM~13123961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats straight!


----------



## MR.BOUNDED (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Feb 27 2009, 12:29 AM~13123961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 DAAAAAMMM!!!!! loving it...


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

All steel dash and center console, fiberglass overlays... :biggrin:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Mar 18 2009, 01:27 AM~13312032
> *All steel dash and center console, fiberglass overlays... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


more pics i like the style of it


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Mar 17 2009, 10:27 PM~13312032
> *All steel dash and center console, fiberglass overlays... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! so thats the interior... that is one SICC jeep. :0


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks mayne.... :biggrin:


----------

